# Youtube Embedding problem?



## telecaster90 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey, I've been checking out some threads with youtube videos in them, such as Chris's new attempt to get Drew to sell Chris his strat and a Guitar Hero thread in General Music. Instead of the video, it's just a white box.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2007)

Link to a thread with the problem?


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 26, 2007)

I just went to check the threads I was talking about and they all seem to be working now 

Thanks for the response, though. I think the problem was with youtube, becuase I had trouble getting on there this afternoon as well.


----------

